# Do you like anime?



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Curious to see who considers themselves an anime fan and who does not. Come on weebaoos where you @.

Names will be shown. I wanna know.

It's a very simple yes or no. No in-betweeners here, cmon.

I love anime. I have loved it since I was 11 including all the trash anime. I've no shame. It was a huge part of my life growing up. I don't just like it, I'm a big fan. I draw anime too. Now these days I don't watch anime but there's just something about it I'll always love.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I was never a big anime fan. But I do enjoy anime. But I am picky and nichy with what I watch. But whenever I watch certain animes, it gives me some good imaginative and emotional stimulation. Especially the ones I consider good. I haven't watch anime for a long time now. Been thinking of looking up some good ones to get back into it. 

But I am more into the mature Seinen ones though. Mainly the Slice of Life ones or Mystery ones. I don't care much for the popular Shonen or Shoju ones. The ones where it is just characters constantly one upping the other in skill and prowess. I have been looking forward to watching the 2nd Mushishi anime for a long time now. But I never got around to it.

Another problem is most of the animes I like, they always end up ending production on a cliffhanger or incomplete plot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't mind it, I've seen a handful but I'm not a big fan. There are some I really like though. I also read a few manga as a teenager.

Might start looking up some more cyberpunk stuff at some point though. The West completely fails at that genre now. Then again maybe the Blade Runner sequel will be good. (Please be good.)

I'll accept that I'm a Japanophile but not a weaboo, I'm honestly not into most of the stuff or as intensely that weaboo/western 'otaku' are into.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't know but I think my "song" and profile pic gives it away.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

I've seen some anime shows too (Neon Genesis, Cowboy Bebop are my favourites) and there are a few I wanna watch too which are also cyberpunk/neo-noir. For some cyberpunk anime movies, Akira and Ghost in the shell are the epitome of that genre. 

Also, The blade runner sequel will be interesting, I think it's being filmed by an independent studio and directed by a competent director so it has a good chance of being fantastic. The one one I'm really worried about is the live action Ghost In The Shell, the trailers don't exactly instil me with confidence. 

I'm watching Psycho Pass at the moment, but I really want to watch ergo proxy. What are some opinions on that anime?


----------



## vOptix (Dec 30, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop, Naruto, Trigun.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Well an overwhelmingly good start for anime. Where are the haters @?  Or not even haters, just if you're not into anime/don't care you can vote no. But I'm not complaining!!


----------



## Papalou (Jan 3, 2017)

There's a screening of "Your name" coming up and already got my tickets reserved. Pretty pumped for it


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

*Count me in*

My favorite anime movie of all time is probably Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust. It's been 17 years since it came out and I can't for the life of me figure out why there hasn't been a sequel of some sort.

Some of my other favorites are GITS, Gundam Seed, Gundam UC, Black Butler and Death Note. All very good and thought provoking. I think what I like most about anime is how it tends to address existentialism.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Papalou said:


> There's a screening of "Your name" coming up and already got my tickets reserved. Pretty pumped for it


Oh I did want to watch that one actually, and it was showing near me but I chickened out because it was some small indie cinema and I know the people there might be really friendly, and that gets to me anxiety wise.

@Ghossts

In the new Blade Runner I heard they were going to be focusing more on practical effects than cgi which is kind of rare these days, so that could be interesting.

I watched the first episode of Ergo Proxy a long time ago, but started watching other things. I'd like to go back to it though at some point.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I got into it in the past few years after I watched Death Note, discovered myanimelist.net and also because my brother was starting to get into it.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah I like anime and its awesome.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

What is this anime you speak of?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Not really. I can't stand the female voices or the trembling faces anime characters seem to always have.

Maybe I haven't been exposed to quality stuff?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not that much. I prefer Japanese TV shows. I was addicted to them for several years and would watch over 4 hours a night. This was before I had internet at home. They are very creative and interesting, even normal channels. I didn't have cable TV while I was there.

Anime is hard for me to understand. They speak very fast and in a weird manner. Japanese TV is much easier for me to understand. More natural sounding Japanese, more like day-to-day conversation. 

So not all Japanese learners are into anime.


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

Nothing beats watching a good anime and watching a bunch of kids(or adults) go an adventure you can only dream of.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I do like Totoro and some of the Hayao Miyazaki films. I also saw this one anime about Hiroshima from a child's perspective. That was pretty good. A real heartbreaker.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Haven't watched any in years, but I used to enjoy it. Akira and Appleseed were two of my favorites back in the day, though I had to re-watch Akira as an adult to figure out wtf was going on lol. Used to have the soundtrack on cd and it was awesome (especially through headphones).


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't mind it, I've seen a handful but I'm not a big fan. There are some I really like though. I also read a few manga as a teenager.
> 
> Might start looking up some more cyberpunk stuff at some point though. The West completely fails at that genre now. Then again maybe the Blade Runner sequel will be good. (Please be good.)
> 
> I'll accept that I'm a Japanophile but not a weaboo, I'm honestly not into most of the stuff or as intensely that weaboo/western 'otaku' are into.


 Serial Experiments Lain is good. Haven't watched it in years. Largest basis for The Matrix, according to the Wachoskis. Animatrix is hit and miss, but there's some goodies in there.

I have Deathnote. I should watch that. Would love to see Trigun.

Cowboy Bebop, though I've never seen it uncut, let alone the movie.

Outlaw Star is fantastic, though Cowboy Bebop killed it by taking the studios focus away. Not sure how I feel about that because I love Cowboy Bebop.

FLCL! Wolf's Rain!

Movies:
- Akira
- Steamboy
- Memories
- Vampire Hunter D
- Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust

Would love to finally complete Yu Yu Hakasho and watch both FLA series. I hear Attack on Titan is overrated more than it's good, honestly. Unsure.

Who else is a big Dragon Ball fan? Maybe not GT, but yeah...

There's other series out there. Just can't think right now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I love the mature anime(manime) like Ninja Scroll, Berserk or Ghost in the Shell.
The more serious(and gory, i'll admit) the better.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I feel like I haven't seen a lot but I like most of what I have seen. Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood was some of the best **** ever. I also really love Paranoia Agent. The dude who made that show makes some awesome movies too. More recently I saw this show Food Wars that was pretty great. But yeah I don't really watch it very often.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I do. Always loved cartoons and I got into anime about ten years ago. Really I could use some new stuff to watch.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes


----------



## vOptix (Dec 30, 2016)

Naruto was the first one that really got me hooked, I binge watched that SOB. It really went downhill QUICKLY after a certain point though.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

In general, no.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I watch all kinds of anime. Horror, action, moeblob, romance and whatever else looks good at the time. Some of my favourites are FMA:Brotherhood, K-On, Yuru Yuri, Kanon, Another, Elfen Lied, Gochiusa and Nichijou.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> I watch all kinds of anime. Horror, action, moeblob, romance and whatever else looks good at the time. Some of my favourites are FMA:Brotherhood, K-On, Yuru Yuri, Kanon, Another, Elfen Lied, Gochiusa and Nichijou.


Elfen Lied is depressing.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I have watched a lot of great anime. Sci fi, psychological, and slice of life are my favorite genres. I like the ones that make you think deeply about your life and ones that have a serious tone in the story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosefollicles (Mar 27, 2016)

Yessssss

here's my anime list: https://myanimelist.net/animelist/Rosefollicles

You'll notice that I'm very generous with my ratings. I can't help it, I just enjoyed these shows a lot.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dam xD


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I've never watched it, and I feel like I'm boring because of that.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I like some stuff, but not nearly as much as I used to

So much of it just feels like copy & paste with minor cosmetic alterations, the characters, settings, plots, etc. 

The occasional ones that are somewhat original and don't fall into the usual tropes (or at least not as much) can be good though.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I like the stories and perspectives certain animes bring-and sometimes I just like a laugh.

That being said, I don't like the labels put on people who happen to have interest in them.

I don't go around calling sport fanatics something ugly because of their weird obsession with sports.

I like sports to a degree for what it represents, but I don't get hyped over it.

I don't get hyped over anime either.

I don't associate with either extremes.

I take it for what it is and move on.

Point in case:

Don't call me names and I won't call you names.

I have an affinity for Japanese culture, and that just happens to include something that's prevalent in their culture.

Do I think people takes these interests out of hand? Sure, as it goes with an interest, really. Be careful not to get into an obsession.

I guess you could say it's become a hobby now, but it's not any different than watching a soap on the tube or reading a novel at your leisure. Same stuff, just different format.

I don't spend all of my time on it, and I can't imagine doing so for good reason.

Music on the other hand. Ha-can't live without it.

Best,

T.R.G.


----------



## cimarron (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes, I like anime. Have you been to the Ghibli museum in Japan? You'll love it if not


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I spent like half of 2016 being anime trash, and then i discovered asian dramas and then anime became forgotten, lol. I do still love it though. Anime is so beautiful in every way. If i find something very interesting, i would watch it. Maybe i'll get into it again if i ever finish my insanely large to watch list of dramas (not very likely). Theres just something about dem real life cute boys. Im sorry anime.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I am weeb trash and I'm always in my room ̶w̶a̶t̶c̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶n̶i̶m̶e̶ hiding my shame


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

TheSilentGamer said:


> I am weeb trash and I'm always in my room ̶w̶a̶t̶c̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶n̶i̶m̶e̶ hiding my shame


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't stand it.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Anime fan right here! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Can't stand it.


You broke my heart :crying:


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah I love the really cute moments, the heartbreaking moments, the flashbacks, clever writing, etc. I like cute girls sol anime or romantic anime the best.

overall anime is really good at being cute. I'm a sucker for cute stuff. whether it's in the drawing of the characters or an endearing moment that makes you go "awwww".


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not as big into it and I don't watch much anime anymore. I still enjoy it, but most of the newer stuff doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> I like cute girls sol anime. overall anime is really good at being cute. I'm a sucker for cute stuff. whether it's in the drawing of the characters or an endearing moment that makes you go "awwww".


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

shirayuki said:


> I was a huge anime fan as a teenager. Now I mostly watch mature, gory and historical animes, preferably ninja and samurai stuff. I still watch Naruto sometimes, but this post-war era and new generation is boring me to no end.


The last good samurai anime i watched was Shigurui. Man, talk about depressing, sad and violent. Just like how i like it 

Other ones i saw and liked were Basilisk, Rurouni Kenshin: Trust & Betrayal, Afro Samurai, Ninja Scroll(my fav anime), Sword of the Stranger, Blade of the Immortal and House of Five Leaves.

All pretty good and mature.

Now i don't know what to watch. Anything else i find seems too bright and cheerful.


----------



## Leonardo Mattei (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah, i've seen lots of them. Sadly nowadays, 95% of the series produced are garbage tough...


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Not particularly. I really like some of Miyazaki's stuff. I'd say I'm generally turned off of something if it's anime though.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

mostly classic anime.. the newer ones are COMPLETELY garbage.


----------



## Nargott (Oct 18, 2016)

I've been watching some new shows. I'm not overly excited for new episodes, but I'm really liking Little Witch Academia and March Comes in Like a Lion.

Then there are some that I can't help, but want to re-watch. Natsume's book of friends always gives me this warm homey feeling inside. I bet it would feel nice to watch it with a mug of hot tea or chocolate, wrapped in blankets. Berserk is siiiiick! I want to be as strong as Guts and I find myself always going back and watching those bloopers. Yu-Gi-Oh! GX and Season 0 are more of a trip down memory lane. It's jarring to see how much Judai changed by the end and to see how freakin' scary Yami was. I've stopped watching JoJo for the moment, but Joseph is great and I want to be able to jump as high as Caesar did.

There's more, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

shirayuki said:


> I was a huge anime fan as a teenager. Now I mostly watch mature, gory and historical animes, preferably ninja and samurai stuff. I still watch Naruto sometimes, but this post-war era and new generation is boring me to no end.





Nitrogen said:


> I'm not as big into it and I don't watch much anime anymore. I still enjoy it, but most of the newer stuff doesn't appeal to me.


Same, I was a lot more into it as a teenager/early 20's, nowadays I just delve in every now and then. I'm still a fan of animation in general though, there's some really good stuff by European film makers that I've been checking out recently.



Scrub-Zero said:


> The last good samurai anime i watched was Shigurui. Man, talk about depressing, sad and violent. Just like how i like it


Someone gave that to me as a gift but I still haven't got round to watching it. (it's on Blu-ray so I need to dig out my PS3 which is a bit of a hassle) Seeing as you're really into it I might just give it a go over the weekend when I have some free time


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

yaaaaaaaa

but whats new n rlly gud??

anyones who watch gangsta? hows it??

lol i dont watch naruto anymore, fillers killed me and boruto is such crap ever, why did that happen at all...i just wana watch best battles and amvs n stuff


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Its okay to me, not something I'd watch but I see nothing wrong with it. Plus, at some points I think it does look pretty cool. So...Imma say... Na.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to hate everything associated with modern Japanese culture until my early 20s. Then I went through a phase where I binge watched a whole bunch. I feel like the short series are too short (12 eps) and the long ones (100+) are too hard to follow. Manga is a lot easier, you can read it at your own pace. Guess I'm closer to the otaku / weeb end of the spectrum at this point than your average person, but there's some aspects of that culture that I abhor, like those XXX48 bands and that kigurumi ****. I also kind of abhor most newer pop phenomena in general. Probably because I'm of a different generation than the target audience and I can't even begin to understand their tastes. This is probably the way every grumpy old man started out. Oh well.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Nothing can beat Cory










But on a serious note, I've been anime trash since forever. I started to increasingly outgrow it these days, since it's not the same as it used to be but there are still series I've been getting heavily invested in. I'm grateful to it because their quiet, cool, and shy type of character archetypes was one of the first things to make me feel less bad and alien about having those traits myself..since in comparison with how the West seems to so often preach the opposite of those traits or just portrays the quiet and shy characters as having no potential and being disliked.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I like the artstyle, but not most of the usual story and character tropes, nor the obligatory fanservice.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

No. I've never gotten into it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Like some other people said, I used to be quite addicted as a teen. But now I find it harder to find anime that I like. The last one I really enjoyed was Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'm only obsessed with Samurai Champloo.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

ScorchedEarth said:


> I like the artstyle, but not most of the usual story and character tropes, nor the obligatory fanservice.


Same.

In general, I don't really like anime, but there are some I enjoy. I really like Death Note, and Baccano! is pretty good too. I also found Terror in Resonance to be interesting.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## SocialGhost (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes! I've been watching anime since I was little. I really like Mononoke, The Count of Monte Cristo/ Gankutsuou, Psycho Pass, Natsume Yuujinchou, Mushishi, Mob Psycho 100, and many others. I also like anime movies made by Satoshi Kon, Makoto Shinkai, and Studio Ghibli.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I like it, but I don't really go out of my way to watch it or seek out titles that you have to really be into anime to know of. Too often I've found that the tropes and mannerisms just don't gel that much with what I guess are my Western tastes.

That said, _Cowboy Bebop_, _One Punch Man_, _Akira_, _Ghost in the Shell_, Studio Ghibli's films, and anything from Makoto Shinkai are fantastic. I haven't seen _Your Name_ yet, I'm waiting for the US release, but I'm really excited about it!

I haven't seen _Samurai Champloo_ either, but I've been told I'd love it, so I need to get on that.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think I've ever met an Asian that doesn't like anime


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

never cared to watch it.


----------



## himemiko (Mar 7, 2017)

Yup! especially those animes that gives me some feels and has a beautiful story :grin2:


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Uhhhh, I loved Fairy Tail (i've watched the whole series 3 times). Other than that, DBZ and Attack On Titan.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

HenDoggy said:


> I don't think I've ever met an Asian that doesn't like anime


My older half sister who is 100% Japanese and lived in Japan until she was around 8 years old XD


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Spindrift said:


> I like it, but I don't really go out of my way to watch it or seek out titles that you have to really be into anime to know of. Too often I've found that the tropes and mannerisms just don't gel that much with what I guess are my Western tastes.
> 
> That said, _Cowboy Bebop_, _One Punch Man_, _Akira_, _Ghost in the Shell_, Studio Ghibli's films, and anything from Makoto Shinkai are fantastic. I haven't seen _Your Name_ yet, I'm waiting for the US release, but I'm really excited about it!
> 
> I haven't seen _Samurai Champloo_ either, but I've been told I'd love it, so I need to get on that.


Get on that! Samurai Champloo makes me really happy, but also depressed when I think about how it's over and been over for years now.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Loved anime as a teen. Some of my favorites were the subbed Yu-Gi-Oh! anime, Zatch Bell, Naruto, Puella Madoka Magi Magicka, and Guran Lagann. I just kinda stopped watching it.

I have a huge backlog of stuff I want to watch: One Punch Man, Attack on Titan, Fairy Tail, JoJo, and a ton more.



HenDoggy said:


> I don't think I've ever met an Asian that doesn't like anime


One of my best childhood friends was Korean and they didn't care for anime. The closest thing to anime they liked were Avatar: The Last Airbender and The Boondocks.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I used to but I grew out of it a couple years ago. I still cringe thinking about how obsessed I was with all things Japan. Luckily I kept it to myself for the most part.


----------

